

Google Keep now live - clamstar
https://drive.google.com/keep/u/0/

======
nacs
Looks like another basic todo list / short notes app. I was picturing
something more like Evernote when I first heard of this.

Also, anyone else see the irony in Google naming this "Keep" after killing
Reader and other products? How long is this product going to last before it
gets axed (with all my todos and notes) like so many other Google services?

------
mtgx
Android app is here:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.keep)

The servers seem to be getting hammered from all the people trying it out now,
though.

